# Cigars post weight loss surgery



## monkey28 (Mar 31, 2013)

This is an admitted long shot, but has anyone had gastric bypass surgery and smoked cigars? I am told post surgery cigar smoking is bad for your stomach but I am wondering about after everything heals. Thanks


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ask a doctor, not a group of cigar fans - not something you want to take a chance with.


----------



## monkey28 (Mar 31, 2013)

I went that rout and I was told that it was a subject that hadn't come up. Weight loss surgery in men isn't as common and to reduce that number to cigar smokers as well would make it an uncommon question. It might just be something that I have to make an educated decision on at best


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

monkey28 said:


> I went that rout and I was told that it was a subject that hadn't come up. Weight loss surgery in men isn't as common and to reduce that number to cigar smokers as well would make it an uncommon question. It might just be something that I have to make an educated decision on at best


Fair enough... I think any doctor is going to tell you not to do it (just to keep them out of trouble). However, I think they would all say that it won't kill you. If it were cigarettes that's one thing but you aren't inhaling a cigar. I'd give it a try and if you feel any pain, strange feelings, etc, stop immediately.


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

wctaylor89 said:


> Fair enough... I think any doctor is going to tell you not to do it (just to keep them out of trouble). However, I think they would all say that it won't kill you. If it were cigarettes that's one thing but you aren't inhaling a cigar. I'd give it a try and if you feel any pain, strange feelings, etc, stop immediately.


I am going to start by saying I am not a medical professional. But my fiancées brother in law had the surgery and has an occasional cigar not to mention smokes cigarettes with no real repercussions. But this wasn't until after at least a year after the surgery.


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

:madgrin:Yes it's fine to smoke, but now nothing over a 42 ring gauge.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

cigarmax said:


> :madgrin:Yes it's fine to smoke, but now nothing over a 42 ring gauge.


HAHA! 

Yeah, small cigars, 6x a day from now on. No presidentes for you!


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

The first Googe search on "Nicotine effects on stomach" brings up a couple of studies. They observed that nicotine increases blood flow to the stomach mucosa and decreases the amount of acid. This could be linked to the second one that shows nicotine delays the emptying of stomach contents (less acid to break down foods). 

What that means, I don't know really. But it's obvious that nicotine has an effect (we all have felt the side effect of a stomach in turmoil after a strong cigar or, god forbid, inahling one) and I wouldn't risk injury so soon after a surgery effecting your stomach.


----------



## imported_Mr_Maduro (Nov 28, 2012)

Smoking in general is not recommended after surgery. It affects the inflammatory response necessary for wound recovery and the increase in blood pressure puts an unnecessary stress on blood vessels affected by the surgical procedure increasing the risk of re-bleeding. My kind suggestion would be to wait for a good while before enjoying a stick again. But when you do, make sure it's a good one! :biggrin1:


----------

